# Best sunshade for Cruze windshield?



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

My car is tinted 20% all around and the strip at the top of the windshield but I still want to get a reflective sunshade for the windshield for when it is parked when I'm at work but I can't find one that is cut to the size of the cruze. I want it to fit well and not fall down.

If anybody has any suggestions pleasr let me know!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the Techshade by Weathertech. It fits really good. Only downfall is getting it to roll back up. It is kind of stiff.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> I have the Techshade by Weathertech. It fits really good. Only downfall is getting it to roll back up. It is kind of stiff.


Agree. I have the same thing. Fits well. As a tip, stick your hand inside the roll and you can tighten it up enough to connect the velcro.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I think there's another thread on this somewhere.

Personally I love the Covercraft one.

It's very thick and it folds up nicely. Looks pretty classy for a windshield shade. (Doesn't look cheap and/or wrinkled) 

You can choose between a couple colors.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I second the Covercraft. We have the Champagne Silver Metallic Cruze and I ordered the gold shade. They're a bit expensive but will last almost forever if you take care of it. I have one for all 3 of our cars. It takes a couple weeks to get it as they say they are custom made.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm watching this thread with interest.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the covercraft one, much higher quality(and price) than anything I have previously had. Does my interior still get hot? Sure but it take allot longer to warm up and the dash is still cool to the touch, making the AC feel cold WAY sooner. 

I also have Weathertech vent visors, so with all 4 windows cracked open and the sunshade installed, it doesn't get much hotter than ambient.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The Covercraft is nice and fits tightly, but it is heavy and expensive.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'm watching this thread with interest.


Ditto here.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'm watching this thread with interest.





UlyssesSG said:


> Ditto here.


Me three.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is a link to the post on another thread with a few photos of the Covercraft UVS100 in my car. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...-windshield-sun-shade-advice.html#post1860953


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Here is a link to the post on another thread with a few photos of the Covercraft UVS100 in my car.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...-windshield-sun-shade-advice.html#post1860953


Nice looking product. Given my location in the northern hemisphere I don't use one, but a friend of mine does. This cover craft product blows the other CTC special. 

As a particularly picky person I have had good experiences with cover craft. They did the sunbrella cover for my DTS and the cordura seat covers for my CTD. Happily do business with them again.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Covercraft!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely the Covercraft. We have one for the Cruze and my Cobalt, and they fit and work great.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

This post caught my eye. Some things I just have a hard time paying for. I made a template out of newspaper of the windshield and transferred this to cardboard. 

The problem is the cardboard that I used was very stiff, from a large TV box. Does anyone have any suggestions about alternative materials that could be used? If I had a metal shear I could evenly crease the cardboard. 

I know I'm starting to "think/act" like another senior member that share's his crazy creative thoughts! Ok it was a crazy idea but an idea that I think still may hold value... 

Ideas?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your time is worth money, so consider that when you attempt to make an inferior product. Only reason the Covercraft works so well its 1/2 inch thick material(insulated) with reflective on the outside. 

Anyone who is in Wisconsin and wants a Covercraft for $20 for a Gen1 Cruze I'm willing to deliver out 100 miles from Madison,WI. I also still have a set of front and back husky liners I would like to sell.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Your time is worth money, so consider that when you attempt to make an inferior product. Only reason the Covercraft works so well its 1/2 inch thick material(insulated) with reflective on the outside.
> 
> Anyone who is in Wisconsin and wants a Covercraft for $20 for a Gen1 Cruze I'm willing to deliver out 100 miles from Madison,WI. I also still have a set of front and back husky liners I would like to sell.


PM'd


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Your time is worth money, so consider that when you attempt to make an inferior product. Only reason the Covercraft works so well its 1/2 inch thick material(insulated) with reflective on the outside.
> 
> Anyone who is in Wisconsin and wants a Covercraft for $20 for a Gen1 Cruze I'm willing to deliver out 100 miles from Madison,WI. I also still have a set of front and back husky liners I would like to sell.


PM'd for the Covercraft sunshade / if available. Thanks! &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm surprised it's so hard to find the dimensions. 
My car is not with me, but trying to find the windshield dimensions online.


----------



## phillips66 (Jun 5, 2017)

ProDigit said:


> I'm surprised it's so hard to find the dimensions.
> My car is not with me, but trying to find the windshield dimensions online.


Did you ever find the dimensions? I would like to buy a cheaper sunshade that would come close to fitting without having to spend $50.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I went with this one:
5x Car front Rear Windshield Side Window Sun Shade Screen Visor Shield Cover | eBay

The front windshield has about 1 inch play on all sides, but the bottom kind of falls on the dash, so I have a small border of light coming in.

The side shades fit on my windows perfectly in height, but width are too small.
I lost one, when I forgot I had them installed, and opened the rear window.
I would recommend to use the side shades only on the rear window...

For $11 you can't go wrong!


----------

